# Post your Top 3 Anticipated Anime for Summer 2011



## Hop2089 (Jun 27, 2011)

Post 3 of the anime for the Summer season that you are most excited or you are highly anticipating to be good.

1. Ro-Kyu-Bu
2. The [email protected]
3. Ikoku Meiro no Croisée


----------



## machomuu (Jun 27, 2011)

I haven't watched a "new" anime in years.  I just don't enjoy most of the newer ones for some reason, and I can't really think of any that are coming out this Summer that I'm looking forward to.

In fact...the only anime I'm looking forward to at all is Persona 4.


----------



## Ringo619 (Jun 27, 2011)

i don't really watch the new animes   that   have just come out , i prefer watching something that is old but  still on going and then catch up. so non i guess Dx


----------



## machomuu (Jun 27, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> i don't really watch the new animes   that   have just come out , i prefer watching something that is old but  still on going and then catch up. so non i guess Dx


You copycat!


----------



## nasune (Jun 27, 2011)

-Appleseed XIII (if it gets subbed)
-Blood-C (what can I say, I like CLAMP)
-Sacred Seven

By the way, does anyone know anything about a new season of PSG? They kind of cliff-hangered us with season one.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 27, 2011)

nasune said:
			
		

> -Appleseed XIII (if it gets subbed)
> -Blood-C (what can I say, I like CLAMP)
> -Sacred Seven
> 
> By the way, does anyone know anything about a new season of PSG? They kind of cliff-hangered us with season one.


What's PSG?


----------



## nasune (Jun 27, 2011)

Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt, the horrific train wreck of anime.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 27, 2011)

Blade (Story looks rather intriguing)
No. 6 (Sci-Fi + BONES usually equals awesomeness)
Nurarihyon no Mago Sennen Makyou (First season was ok and I love the manga)

Sacred Seven looks kind of cool and is giving me Star Driver vibes, little to none info on it though so we will have to see.


----------



## Raika (Jun 27, 2011)

Pretty much looking forward to only Sacred Seven. Don't really care about the rest.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 28, 2011)

Uh.... I don't know.... Is there an english dub of Fractale coming out?


----------



## Ikki (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not really good at following Anime, much less new ones.
The most recent ones I watched were Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt, Kore wa Zombie desu ka? and Digimon Xros Wars, which is still going.

So, all I'd be looking forward to is another season of either PSG or Kore wa Zombie desu ka?. But I don't think PSG's other season will come any time soon and I doubt Korezom will even get one. I just wasn't satisfied with the ending.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 28, 2011)

Angel Beats!

Technically released like a year ago...the dub is airing now. So now I wait patiently every week for a new damn episode.

Otherwise I don't follow anime at all. I just search random ones up based on some preferences and see if it's any good. There's a lot of crap to wade through when looking for anime...it's like Wii games.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 28, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> There's a lot of crap to wade through when looking for anime...it's like Wii games.


Except with Wii games, there're more waggling of long objects, and with anime there's less crap.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 28, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, there's a lot of waggling and crap in anime, I'd say just as much.  Only real difference is some crappy anime are actually popular, just look at _that_ one particular anime in The Big 3.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm looking forward to Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu Ni!

Other than that, not much really. I'll probably check out the others and see if they are worth watching.


----------



## prowler (Jul 3, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Angel Beats!


How is the dub?
I want to watch again but not sure if to go with the dub or not.

Anyway if I actually watch anything this season it would be
- Sacred Seven
- No. 6
- Valkyria Chronicles 3 OVA


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 3, 2011)

FATE MOTHERFUCKING ZERO
Shakugan no Shana since it was one of my first anime
CODE MOTHERFUCKING GEASS
MOTHERFUCKING PERSONA 4
Girl's Work


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I personally love it so far. But i'm a huge fan of most of the English VA's, so I may be a little biased.


----------



## hikeero (Jul 5, 2011)

1. baka to test season 2
2. kami-sama no memo-chou
3. nurarihyon no mago:sennen makyou (season 2)


----------

